# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  اريد حل سريع

## غزلان محمد

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سعوديه وام لطفله عمرها سنتين واربع شهور مشكلتي مع زوجي من ثلاث سنوت يضربني ويهنيني تحملت عشان بنتي نتقلت لسكن عند اهلي من سنه في شقه هويدفع الايجار هو للي طلب مني سكن عند اهلي وصارت مشكلة جديده وقام بضربي امام اهلي وضرب امي وخرج من البيت بعد يومين طلب من زوج اختي ان بتدخل وقال نهو يريد ان انتقل من بيت ونسي ضرب وكل شي سواه وهو متزوج قبلي ولدية ثلاث بنات ولدين مع العلم ان بنته  عندها حاله نفسية من مشكله مع امهم    حلف من رجوع الي   بيتي مره اخري وانا لا اريد خروج من بيتي انا لا ثق به اريد طلاق منه ولكن اخاف علئ بنتي ان ياخده مع انهوا يغيب عن البيت سبوعين ارجوا رد_

----------

